# Anyone experience with Unnaturals Research



## gfraser (May 21, 2017)

Do any of you guys know anything about this source or what anything. What do you experienced users think about this? unnaturalsresearch . com


----------



## Jin (May 21, 2017)

Sounds like they use GMO raws. Not good for your body. I always prefer something like OrganicSteroids .com


----------



## Slzy54 (May 23, 2017)

I use him for some things and he is legit as far as my experience has been.  I have used the following RC's from him and they are decent: Letro, Eximestane, Tamox, caber, and I have some T3 but haven't started it so I can't speak on that. I've heard his Clen is also gtg. I'm going to add here that Iam not promoting Unnaturalsreaearch in any way just giving you my feedback.


----------



## Slzy54 (May 23, 2017)

Ya man its all RC's. He also carries MENT which I ran for the firs time. Holy shit. Hooked for sure. Might just replace my desire for ten.


----------



## Ryongibson3 (May 28, 2017)

I have had experience with them. I have used his ment, and I must say it's the most potent of any brand I have used! I also have to say the guy is really down to earth will answer any and all questions you have! I will definitely be ordering from him again!


----------



## Hendo (May 28, 2017)

I ordered some Tadalafil to take on a trip with my wife. I don't have issues with the initial performance but follow sessions take a little longer to prepare for than they did in my 20s. However this product has exceeded my expectations. This weekend things worked liked they did when I was 18. 

Shipping and customer service were spot on as well. After ordering I sent them a message on IG about dosing. I received a response within 10 minutes. Shipping took 2 days which is something I haven't experienced using RC sites in the past. I'm accustomed to it taking a couple weeks. 

I will definitely be doing business with them more in the future. 

Check them out on IG too.


----------



## toomuchtren (May 31, 2017)

Yes i currently bought a aromison and it came in 3 days very fast shipping. When i started taking the aromison with a fruit juice i did got hotflashes after a couples of hours. that means it doing the job. also more vascular in just 2 days. let see if it take out or reduce this small gyno i have. wish me luck.


----------



## JARR25 (Jun 2, 2017)

I've ordered arimidex, cardarine and ibutamoren from them. I've only used the cardarine and ibutamoren so far, and I can say this stuff is the real deal. 
Definitely stronger than any other research chem site I've ordered from (or all others were selling total garbage lol). After 4-5 days of taking the dose of Unnaturals' ibutamoren that I usually would take while on somebody else's, I had to lower it by half. I never retained water, got crazy lethargic while taking it until now. 
I just recently ordered Ligandrol, but after my first purchase I'm confident it will be just as good (or really any other purchase I make in the future).

I also agree with everyone about the customer service and shipping. I've asked him plenty of questions on IG before purchasing something or just out of curiosity, and every single time without fail he is very responsive and thorough with his replies. Always more than happy to answer or help with anything. 

I will be regularly purchasing from them from now on


----------



## Beezy (Jun 3, 2017)

Hell yes!
They went through all that trouble to create accounts just to jump on this thread and make their first and only post about it! It must be legit!


----------



## BigDiesel (Jun 5, 2017)

I have ordered from them def legit products and hands down best customer service along with fast and timely shipping and delivery. 

- I am not affiliated with unnaturalsresearch in any way I am just a happy customer I hope this helps answer your question


----------



## TrickWilliams (Jun 7, 2017)

Jae t said:


> Really koo people...no hassle or bs im really liking the service so far!



Awesome first post!!!

I can tell your really going to an asset to our board!!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2017)

wow those guys are putting in some overtime to push that shit


----------



## toomuchtren (Jun 8, 2017)

UPDATE on my gyno with aromasin combo with masteron and nolvadex.  90% lump is reduced!  and now im doing 12.5 eod day instead of 25mg ed. Thanks you!!!  Great product cant wait to buy caber and start my deca or tren cycle


----------



## Usmc1477 (Jun 10, 2017)

nightster said:


> Something seems fishy here.......[/
> unnaturalsresearch.com is actually good people they asked if ppl would post a review after this thread was started


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 10, 2017)

Usmc1477 said:


> nightster said:
> 
> 
> > Something seems fishy here.......[/
> ...


----------



## harr1stotle (Jun 11, 2017)

gfraser said:


> Do any of you guys know anything about this source or what anything. What do you experienced users think about this? unnaturalsresearch . com



Currently running their clen. 2 weeks on, 2 weeks off, 2 weeks back on. On my third day of the final two weeks. I'm literally so ****ing jittery for the first half of the day that it probably looks like I just smoked some meth. Clen, cardio, and the last little bit of fat is almost off. 

The dude is super responsive, too. Got my order within 3 days after I placed the order. I'll definitely be grabbing some caber from him for my next cycle.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 11, 2017)

toomuchtren said:


> Yes i currently bought a aromison and it came in 3 days very fast shipping. When i started taking the aromison with a fruit juice i did got hotflashes after a couples of hours. that means it doing the job. also more vascular in just 2 days. let see if it take out or reduce this small gyno i have. wish me luck.





toomuchtren said:


> UPDATE on my gyno with aromasin combo with masteron and nolvadex.  90% lump is reduced!  and now im doing 12.5 eod day instead of 25mg ed. Thanks you!!!  Great product cant wait to buy caber and start my deca or tren cycle




This guy was my favorite. We were all on pins and needles waiting for his second and final post to see if it helped his gyno, and wouldn't you know, it knocked it right out! We were not expecting that at all! 
Where's my credit card when I need it?


----------



## automatondan (Jun 11, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Usmc1477 said:
> 
> 
> > This is just pathetic
> ...


----------



## Beezy (Jun 11, 2017)

automatondan said:


> PillarofBalance said:
> 
> 
> > I just want to know what kind of sorry fool would read a bunch of one-time-posters promoting something and then trust what they say? Like are people really that stupid? Or is it these dumb shills that actually think they are fooling people?
> ...


----------



## Usmc1477 (Jun 12, 2017)

Honestly you're a hater because this company is legit and these people were asked to write a review


----------



## stonetag (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow I've seen some pure bullshit before, but this is got to be the bullshittiest of them all.


----------



## automatondan (Jun 12, 2017)

Usmc1477 said:


> Honestly you're a hater because this company is legit and these people were asked to write a review



Yup, you nailed it. I have a personal agenda and am a "hater because this company is legit." I dont believe what this plothora of shills is saying in their 1-3 total posts because I am a "hater." Im a hater of things "legit." Ive been found out. You got me. Now GTFO.


----------



## Beezy (Jun 12, 2017)

Usmc1477 said:


> Honestly you're a hater because this company is legit and these people were asked to write a review



You got me too! I hate it when people actually get what they paid for. I've reach the pinnacle of bodybuilding and now I want to pull the ladder up behind me.


----------

